# Ebonizing oak



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I mentioned in another thread I had some 1/4 sawn oak I was playing with trying to "ebonize" it and still have the ray fleck show...this is the best I have come up with yet. Anyone good at it ? 

I am just using the old steel wool soaked in vinegar method. They react with the tannin in the oak to stain it. To get the fleck to show better I had to let it dry then go back with clean water and scrub it.

Getting closer, but still not satisfied. Just a scrap piece.


----------



## tator234 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Oak*

Darren
I like it looks good tator234:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*Fyi*

Since no one told _me_ this I thought I should pass on a little something I learned today...Wear rubber gloves.

I also ebonized my fingers :blush:. Several hand washings and a nice long shower did not seem to put a dent in the color...I reckon I will have a reminder about the glove thing for several days the way it looks :wallbash:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like the ebonized look. You might try a black aniline alcohol (methanol) based dye, sometimes called "lampblack". Or some off the shelf black india inks work good. I'm not a fan of the fuming process.


----------

